# Anyone into Formula One Racing?



## playallnite (Nov 6, 2012)

Love motor racing,I covered it professionally for years (you wouldn't believe how many drivers are stoners) don't really follow NASCAR but love F1 and LeMans.


----------



## welshsmoker (Nov 6, 2012)

f1 fanatic here mate, been an interesting season.


----------



## playallnite (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone but Vettel,eh?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2012)

Button is from a few miles down the road from me so he's always the guy i'm rooting for. Can't stand Hamilton though.


----------



## playallnite (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm a big Gilles Villeneuve fan, he was magic. and then you have Senna,a drivers driver . JB seems like a good chap now official team leader for Mclaren for 2013.


----------



## ckrescho (Jan 10, 2013)

yes, but I can't say that I actively follow it.


----------

